
Universe: Not just another website builder - josephcohen
http://onuniverse.com
======
josephcohen
Hey folks, we're announcing Universe: the easiest way to make a website on
your phone. Choose a custom domain, build your site, and share it—all in less
than a minute, on your iPhone, for free. Check it out!

App download: [http://apple.co/2mUjsOP](http://apple.co/2mUjsOP)

Medium post: [https://building.onuniverse.com/introducing-
universe-1-0-bui...](https://building.onuniverse.com/introducing-
universe-1-0-build-the-web-2210372d40bc#.h1i4vkbmt)

TechCrunch article: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/22/universe-a-mobile-only-
web...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/22/universe-a-mobile-only-website-
builder-lets-you-create-pages-in-under-a-minute/)

Join the team: [http://workatuniverse.com](http://workatuniverse.com)

~~~
aeorgnoieang
I got a couple of "An unexpected error has occurred." pages on the home page
and the "About" page.

The links are also, maddeningly, inaccessible to
[Vimium]([https://vimium.github.io/](https://vimium.github.io/)). That's
annoyingly too-common. Any reason why they can't be regular HTML links? I'd
imagine that screen readers and other software would have similar problems.

~~~
josephcohen
Ack, we're on that

------
ausomeapps
Having lots of fun with this app! Super slick experience and our site was
instantly up (the onuniverse.com site load faster than the custom
domains...probably cause of the DNS propagation I'm guessing).

I'm at [http://ausomeapps.onuniverse.com](http://ausomeapps.onuniverse.com),
though I should've also picked up
[http://pokemon.onuniverse.com](http://pokemon.onuniverse.com) while I had the
chance...lol

